# This dogs coloring?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...9q41w4JaAo_t6WCFUWtK1_g&bvm=bv.53760139,d.aWM I was looking at the picture and I noticed it looked like a light undercoat around the collar area. Could this be a dark, dark sable or is it just a bicolor? I can ask the breeder if you don't have a clue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't fathom a guess, as to what the technical color would be, but a gorgeous gorgeous dog


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

The only reason I thought sable was because there was a post on here a long time ago that had a sable that looked like a bicolor, but I definetly agree, she's gorgeous.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Either a bi color or a large saddleback Black and Tan. Leaning more towards saddleback. Not a sable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would guess B&T because of the silver undercoat. She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I contacted the breeder, she's a bicolor. She only has a silver undercoat when her coat is full, otherwise it's black. She's for sale at their kennel, if I was on my own with my own money to spend I'd consider buying her.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I know that dog - she's a really nice dog  I know who did all of her training, and I also know the breeder. I only knew the dog as a pup but she was quite impressive.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've seen this dog on MelloDee's website. She's a beautiful girl. Wish I was ready for another as I would like to get a female, but yeah ... maybe in a couple of years (or 3) my pup will be matured and trained.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I definetly like what I've heard about her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

melanistic black and tan .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought bi-color. She looks like a nice bitch.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I remember photos Lou posted of her as a pup. Definitely not sable.


----------

